# Slightly unusual traditional baby girl names?



## Amygdala

Hi ladies! I was wondering if you could inspire me? DH and I are still looking for the perfect girls' name (although we're not even pregnant yet). We've had our boy's name for literally years now so we feel we have to catch up on a girls name.
A few we like but can't use for various reasons (or just aren't quite right) are:
Elsa
Elena
Alina
Luisa
Martha (mar-tah)
Katherina (car-ter-ee-na)
Sophia

We're looking for something quite unusual but not too exotic or made-up sounding. It should end in 'a' and be easily pronounced in other languages, so no 'th' and the like. A feminine but formal name that can be shortened to something cute would be ideal.

Thanks for your ideas!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Gabriella
Abriella
Kaylana
Kayliana
Liliana
Alessandra
Alexandria
Alexia
Alicia
Felicia
Annika
Matilda
Isabella
Alivia
Elissa
Elaina/Alaina
Alyssa
Esperanza
Evangelina
Kierra
Kayla
Gianna
Giavana


----------



## mummy3

I really like Anushka, our second choice for a girl.
Our eldest is Freja and second dd Anja-Josaphine


----------



## alibaba24

I always being told my daughters name is different

Rosalie - Rose,Rosie,Rosa,lee

ill try think up some more xx


----------



## AyaChan

Ophelia  or Cordelia


----------



## RubyRainbows

Eliana
Julissa
Bianca
Sophia
Kaiya
Chiara
Luciana
Francesca
Priscilla


----------



## Starfish

Iona
I love this name but H is not a fan.


----------



## lori

Since you like Martha, have you considered Marya (mar-yah)?


----------



## AreIn83

I've always loved the name Aja (pronounced "Asia"). I also like Veronica but I don't know about the V sound if you're concerned about it being easily pronounced in other languages. It could be shortened to Ronnie. Likewise, Victoria ends in "a" and could be shortened to Tori.


----------



## bky

Some of the more unusual ones I like are Zinnia (it's a flower) and Nia.


----------



## MissyMojo

Cassie?


----------



## MissyMojo

sorry cassia - greek for cinnamon


----------



## lorrilou

Keona.


----------



## chatterbox93

Cazna, katira, oceana, tamishka, andrea ( i was gunna say anthea but realised the 'th')


----------



## Taurustot09

Luciana and Sophia ;)


----------



## readyforbaby

Vivia?
Liana?
Miana?
Sula?
Oliviana?
Dahlia or Delia?
Mira (or could do Mirabell nn Mira)
Carolina?


----------



## Fran82

My daughters name is Isla (eye-la) I really love it :thumbup:


----------



## Looloobelle

Claudia is my daughters name.


----------



## surprise no5

Looloobelle said:


> Claudia is my daughters name.

Lucy, is that you? :haha: It's Mrs B here :thumbup:


----------



## venusrockstar

Arabella (Air-Ah-Bella)


----------



## Looloobelle

surprise no5 said:


> Looloobelle said:
> 
> 
> Claudia is my daughters name.
> 
> Lucy, is that you? :haha: It's Mrs B here :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah Sarah it's me lol!! It would have been a weird coincidence if it wasn't lol!!


----------



## rainbowstarz

we calling our daughter carmen which i think is unusal x


----------



## genies girl

Maia
Ariella
Lila
Layla


----------

